# Guten Rutsch



## Conny (31. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich möchte hier allen noch in den letzten Minuten des alten Jahres 
2012               :newyear           2012  wünschen.
Mit viel Glück und Gesundheit und Überhaupt.

   :sekt 2 on


----------



## Christine (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Hallo Conny, Hallo Foris,

 da möchte ich mich doch schnell mal anschließen. 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch. 


Möge das neue Jahr Euch bringen, was Ihr Euch wünscht. 
Vor allen Dingen Glück und Gesundheit.

:sekt


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Oh ... bloß nicht "Guten Rutsch"...

Hab ich heut früh einer meiner Krankenschwestern gewünscht und keine 5min später hat es sie mit nem lauten Knall nieder gestreckt - ausgerutscht auf dem frisch gewischten Boden im Krankenhaus.
Hab ihr dann "Gesundes Neues!" gewünscht - das sollte weniger gefährlich sein. Sie nahm es mit Humor, auch wenn sie erst mal außer Gefecht war.  

In dem Sinne - feiert schön und nicht zu dolle und euch allen ein gesundes Neues, 2012!


----------



## Elfriede (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen "Bilderbuchstart" in ein gesundes, erfolgreiches, erfreuliches und friedvolles neues Jahr.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt

Euch allen 
wünschen 
aus Bielefeld 
für das neue Jahr 
viel Gesundheit, Glück und Zufriedenheit ...
... Salut, Amore, Pesetas 

Nepomuk und Wuzzel 

:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt
​


----------



## Springmaus (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Hallo




                        allen wünsche ich ein guten Rutsch in neue Jahr





:troet:troet:troet:troet:troet


onononononon



:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt:sekt


----------



## tipit (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

_*Hallo Leute, 

auch ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr, :newyear
keinen Fischverlust und keine Raketenabstürze in den Teich.

Viele Grüße aus Sinn
tipit*_


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

onononononononononononononon:
 --------------- Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr FRIEDEN und GESUNDHEIT für ALLE----------------------------------------------
:sekt:sekt:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------:sekt:sekt


----------



## Frankia (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Hallo zusammen


*ich trinke auf gute Freunde, verlorene Liebe, auf alte Götter und auf neue Ziele, auf den ganz normalen Wahnsinn, auf das was einmal war. Darauf, dass alles endet, und auf ein neues Jahr.*

In diesem Sinne, einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr..

on


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr, und mögen Eure Wünsche sich erfüllenon:newyear


----------



## Schwatze (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Hallo,   :newyear

ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

:sekt

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Joerg (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Von mir auch nen guten Rutsch in ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für alle!:sekt


----------



## Digicat (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Servus

Na dann noch schnell ...

*Das alte Jahr ist jetzt bald futsch, 
drum wünsch ich Dir einen guten Rutsch. 
Glück soll uns das Neue Jahr gestalten 
und wir bleiben hoffentlich die alten !!!*

:newyear
:sekt

2

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut​


----------



## Doc (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr Euch allen!

:newyear


----------



## CityCobra (31. Dez. 2011)

Es klopft ganz leis an deiner Tür ein fettes rosa Rüsseltier. 
Mach auf der Sau, lass sie herein! 
So hast im neuen Jahr viel Schwein. 
Ein guten Rutsch und ein glückliches neues Jahr.......


----------



## Eugen (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Auch aus Lindelbeach ein  "Habbi nju jiähh"
:sekt

Laut Maya-Kalender ist am 21.12.2012 ja alles vorbei. 
Aber bis es soweit ist,genießt die noch verbleibenden 356 Tage.


----------



## mägi (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

hallo liebe teichfreunde!

bin ganz neu hier. möchte euch auch ganz liebe grüsse aus der schweiz senden.

en guete rutsch is neue jahr wünscht us bünze mägi.


----------



## ron (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Godt Nytt År til alle !!!

:cu til det gamle året

og

 til det nye



LG

Ron


----------



## Dr.J (31. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Alles Gute und ein gesundes neues Jahr...


----------



## Sternenstaub (1. Jan. 2012)

*Es ist geschafft*

Allen ein gutes, gesundes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was hält an Überaschungen für uns bereit welche Klippen werden wir dieses Jahr umschiffen müssen oder bleibt alles wie es war. Die Hauptsache ist doch dass wir gesund bleiben und unser Auskommen haben und wir sollten uns immer vor Augen halten dass es noch immer Menschen gibt die sehr viel weniger haben als wir.
In diesem Sinne Prosit Neu Jahr !
lG Angelika


----------



## rainthanner (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

auch von mir die besten Wünsche für 2012. 
Frohes Neues Jahr, 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Frohes Neues! :smoki


----------



## Dr.J (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Ein gutes neues Jahr. Gesundheit, Spannung und Entspannnung.

Genießt das neue Jahr in vollen Zügen... Ihr wisst ja, 21.12.....


----------



## Zander35 (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Auch von mir:
Frohes neues Jahr! :newyear


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Morgen und ein Frohes neues Jahr und macht Eusch keine Sorgen wegen dem Maya blödsin  den vor 80 Jahren hat er schon Gesungen ( You Tube Otto Reutter - In 50 Jahren Ist Alles Vorbei ) und Mein Lied was zu mir Past ist Otto Reutter  Mir ham se als Jeheilt entlassen . Kucken und mit Lachen Gruss und Viel Glück Gesundheit euch allen


----------



## Inken (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Auch von mir an euch nur die allerbesten Wünsche für 2012!! 
​


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle
einen schönen Silvesterabend mit  




und wünsche allen usern


----------



## Tina12 (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Guten Rutsch*

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start ins Neuejahr!
:gdaumen


----------

